# Ford 850 Parking Brake



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

I have completed most of the larger tasks of rebuilding my 1955 Ford 850 tractor. It is running good and I have decided to delay trying to solve my hydraulic leak down problem temporarily by plumbing a line from the priming port back to the hydraulic tank with a 1/4" shut off valve. When I start the engine in the morning, I open the valve until I see no bubbles in the line and close it. Its good until the next morning. Hydraulics are plenty strong. I bought 2 new stay chain kits and installed them with the brilliant idea that I would adjust them to keep the lift arms off the ground when it leaked down. Bad move. When I placed the lift control in the full up position, the arms came up past the chain limits popping the chain attachment u-joints. Have to rethink that one.

Now for my Parking Brake problem. The pawl mechanism works fine but the Parking Brake Lever has about a 1/2" round end, looks like it is made to grab with your finger (see attached pictures). However the location of the would require a contortionist if you are sitting in the seat. I can't even reach the things without falling out of the seat. I see references to a parking brake rod but can can't figure out how a rod would work with these levers.

Can anyone point me in the right direction. I use parking brakes a lot when I am working on the side of a hill. I can't engage the pawl while sitting on the tractor and can't release the brake pedal to get off the tractor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

Here is a ford parts diagram for the 850 brake and clutch controls section. It shows the rod and attaching parts. I suggest you try Long Lane Tractor.com or Allstatestractorparts.com for what you're missing


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/HINESEQUIP/parts-search.html#epc::mr55137ar235377


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

Am I wrong or what? Looks to me as if someone took all the parking brake rod assemblies off and put those little short handles on as a "make do"?


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Graysonr said:


> Am I wrong or what? Looks to me as if someone took all the parking brake rod assemblies off and put those little short handles on as a "make do"?


Thanks for the drawing but it is the same drawing that is in the Ford Parts Catalog I have for the tractor. The part on my tractor is shown in the box on the lower right. I cannot see how you could get the threaded parking brake rod #40 mated to the big loop on the end of the Pawl Lever #39. It would work OK for the pawl lever shown in the same box, but not with the one with the loop on the end that I have.

Maybe I just need longer arms!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

ok I see the one you have in the lower right box. I would call Long Lane Tractor and/or AllstatesTractorParts and discuss this. I'm sure you could email this page of the ford parts manual (I'm sure they can access it though) My experience with both is that they will look at their inventory and try to find the pieces you need. Looks like these were different options available, or model year changes although the ford parts list doesn't mention this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

It would help a lot if you could see a good close up pic of a tractor with this rod type of parking brake release.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

It looks like your part #39 (handle) would have to come off and then all the bits and pieces for the brake release rod would attach to your pawl part #26.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

Been thinking about your brake release and thinking back to my days as a teen on my Dad's 9N. I also do not have long arms. As I recall, it didn't even have a handle to speak of to set the catch to the pawl. I remember having to be very aware of where my fingers were. But it did release when I "stomped" the brake pedal. What kind of seat do you have on your 850? Is it the standard metal "bucket" or an upgraded one? I'm thinking perhaps you are sitting higher. Then again I am no longer nearly as flexible as I was as a teen.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ernie,

Red Rock Mfg. Co. makes a hand brake for Ford 800 series tractors. Locks both brakes at the same time.

Regarding the fit to an 850, Phil Smith owner of RRM, stated the following:

"I do have an Armco parking brake, like the one I sell for the 8n, made for the 800's. if your rear bracket on your running board attaches to the tractor with two bolts, it should work. Some tractors have two bolts and some have one. Since this brake attaches to the top bolt, it only works on tractors with two bolts."
Phil
RRM


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Graysonr said:


> Been thinking about your brake release and thinking back to my days as a teen on my Dad's 9N. I also do not have long arms. As I recall, it didn't even have a handle to speak of to set the catch to the pawl. I remember having to be very aware of where my fingers were. But it did release when I "stomped" the brake pedal. What kind of seat do you have on your 850? Is it the standard metal "bucket" or an upgraded one? I'm thinking perhaps you are sitting higher. Then again I am no longer nearly as flexible as I was as a teen.


My problem is not releasing as it releases when I apply brake pressure. My problem is trying to engage the parking brakes when the tractor is on an incline and I cannot reach the mechanism without getting off the tractor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2017)

Where have you tried to buy the used parts from so far?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2017)

This guy will bust a hump trying to find what you need!
[email protected]
Jason DuFour
DuFour Tractor Parts
3369 Old Bailey Hwy.
Nashville, NC 27856
252-230-6387


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Ernie --- why not get some threaded bar or round bar threaded one end that will fit the lever opening, cut to length and then place a couple of nuts on each bar, have a nut each side of the opening and tighten, you would be able to bend the bar to suit your seated position, just a thought.


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Graysonr said:


> Where have you tried to buy the used parts from so far?


I don't buy many used parts but when I do it is usually eBay. The problem is that there is no PN to reference. Everyone tries to sell me the rod (PN 22080 which only fits the other pawl for 57 & up tractors. Mine is a 1955.

Have come to the conclusion that Ford did not make a rod for this set up and relied on the operator to have long arms!


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

FredM said:


> Ernie --- why not get some threaded bar or round bar threaded one end that will fit the lever opening, cut to length and then place a couple of nuts on each bar, have a nut each side of the opening and tighten, you would be able to bend the bar to suit your seated position, just a thought.


The problem I ran into with this approach is that the parking break lever rotates freely over a 180 degree rotation, so the lever must rotate 180 going from engage to disengage. This 180 rotation does not allow me to run the rod thru the hole. However I might be able to just drill a hole in the side and attach a carburetor type rod end. I'll give it a shot, it will match the other "red neck modifications" I have made on the tractor.


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

sixbales said:


> Ernie,
> 
> Red Rock Mfg. Co. makes a hand brake for Ford 800 series tractors. Locks both brakes at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thanks "Six" this should work, I have 2 bolts on the running board attachment, I'll investigate a little further. From the pix I don't see how it can lock both sides though, but for my purposes one side should be sufficient.


----------



## BenWashington (May 28, 2019)

Has anyone figured out what connects to the round hole to engage the parking brake. I just acquired an 850 ser no 14426, don't know what year, but think that it is a 1957 and would like to be able to set the parking brake at times.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you could use a length of rope, a hooked rod, or just step on the brake, and lift the lever to engage the pall.


----------



## BenWashington (May 28, 2019)

That's no help. First can't reach the leaver while sitting on the tractor applying the brakes. Having a hooked rod on board poses a storage problem. I was just looking to see if anyone knew what Ford had in mind when they invented this system. The parts drawings are inconclusive as to which parts would work. I know that Red Rock has a parts bundle for converting to a different way of locking the brakes, but was just trying to find out if anyone knew how the original parts worked or knew what they were so that I could fabricate them. Thanks


----------

